# 280 Remington



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

This cartridge intrigues me. What are your thoughts on it. Frisco? Loke?


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS, look into the 280AI. 7RM performance without the recoil, and alot less powder comsumption. A very efficient and accurate round. It's likely to be my next build.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Same bullet as the 7MM Rem Mag. Less powder and a 2-300 ft. second decrease from the Rem Mag. It has become fairly popular again. Can probably take anything you care to hunt.


----------



## wildlife61 (Dec 8, 2008)

NHS, 

I have hunted with a .280 Remington for about 25 years now. I have it in a Winchester featherweight. My dad bought me that gun when I was 14 and I absolutely love it. It has killed a few deer and quite a few elk. It is my standby gun now, but I love the caliber, easy to shoot, and good ballistics. I would recommend it to anyone. 

Regards,


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Great antelope, deer, elk cartridge. Bought my brother-in-law one a couple years ago.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I believe that it was Outdoor Life or Field & Stream that named this the best deer caliber out there, which is quite a title. Let me see if I can find the article...
Don't see that one, but here are some that may be helpful:
http://www.fieldandstream.com/pages/few ... -remington
and this one showing that it is his preferred caliber for several big game animals. http://www.outdoorlife.com/articles/pho ... e-calibers


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Shouldn't the new Omega be higher on your list?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Whatever the 270 winchester or 30-06 will do, so will the 280 Rem. The biggest disadvantage will be factory ammo availability, and the selection of rifles it is chambered in. Performance from factory ammo will not be as good as the 270, because SAAMI specs are lower for the 280. There is no logical reason for this, it just is.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The original .280 loads were weak in comparison to today's .280 offerings. Called the 7mm Express when it came out in 1957, it was designed to be used in Remington's semi-auto and pump guns along with it's bolt action model 721. Back in the day, ammo designed for semi-autos was not loaded very hot. I think time proved that modern semi-autos and pumps could withstand pressures that their bolt-action counterparts did.

If you look at the latest Remington ammunition ballistic tables the .280 out-performs the 30-06 and the .270 in many instances. Here's a little chart comparing ballistics for the, IMHO, standard deer cartridge in 30-06, .270, and .280:










I don't have a .280 Rem.....odd.....I will have to work on that.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

My son will be hunting a cow elk in 10 days with a Remington 700 mountain rifle in .280. I have killed alot of animals with it and now it's his turn.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The 280 was originally intended for the Remington pump and semi auto rifles, and they were also offered in the 270 and 30-06, so the lower pressures really don't make any sense. And if I remember correctly, they changed the 280's name in the late 70's to the 7mm-06, but the case dimensions were not compatible to a popular wildcat of the same name, (if you have one of the few rifles so marked, the collectors would like to talk to you) so they changed the name to 7mm Remington Express. Then after a couple of years (and a bunch of ruptured cases from people shooting 7mm Remington Express ammo in their 7mm Remington Magnum rifles) they changed the name back to 280 Remington.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

> (and a bunch of ruptured cases from people shooting 7mm Remington Express ammo in their 7mm Remington Magnum rifles)


are people really that stupid? :roll:

nevermind...... dont answer that.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> The 280 was originally intended for the Remington pump and semi auto rifles, and they were also offered in the 270 and 30-06, so the lower pressures really don't make any sense....................quote]
> 
> Yeah, good point, that makes sense. I have 270 and 30-06 in the Remington pump among others. The Remington pump high powered rifle has an intresting history. They have fiddled with, changed, the bolt locking lugs on many models;, 76, 6, 760, and 7600.
> 
> ...


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I don't have a .280 Rem......


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a .280 Rem......
> ...


Well, I haven't looked real close, but I know I don't have any .280 Rem reloading dies or recipes in my notebook.


----------

